# New coyote killer!



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Welp decided to pick up and AR do to the scare..was lucky to get this colt at a still good price! Turning it into my coyote slayer!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I like the red highlights...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go ! Nice looking weapon.


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks fellas its getting some upgrades here soon! Full rail hand guard and what not! And the light is a sniper hawg destroyer! Awesome light works great at night!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! Congrats and have fun.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice looking rig. More of a bolt action guy myself but it sure would be fun to get behind a ar and see what they are like.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice work, have fun with it!


----------

